# April Target shootout



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I think because I haven't seen any targets posted and the big tournament is this weekend, maybe we postpone the online shoot until next month? Especially as there are only a few days left and I won't be able to shoot.

Thoughts?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You should decide because you are the ramrod-big cheese over the forum shootout. But remember,there might be some who were really counting on it. I am fine with whatever you decide.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Enlighten me oh learned ones, for I have not been here long enough to know what this Target Shoot- out is about..........


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

you get ten shots at ten meters take a picture of your target and post it havent been in it yet but will be soon


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That sounds good fun, but if no-one wants to play?


----------

